# Zoom's son Drake



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

WOW-he looks absolutely gorgeous, Laura! And you're right-I've never seen a judge dressed like that before  but she obviously knows a good dog when she sees one.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Handsome boy. Congratulations on the B.O.B.!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

That's an amazing looking golden! He looks air brushed! WOW. Seeing what quality dogs look like is just not cool to us that just have "pets"


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Very Handsome


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> That's an amazing looking golden! He looks air brushed! WOW. Seeing what quality dogs look like is just not cool to us that just have "pets"


 
No such thing as "just" pets! That is a VERY important job! And here's a little "insider" secret - those amazing looking showdogs when not in the ring are pets, and can look just as scruffy and motley as the next dog! In fact, Drake's mother, Zoom, is a hot mess of a pig! And she LIKES it!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Here are pics when Zoom was being shown vs Zoom in retirement. When we are showing a dog, coats are constantly being bathed and conditioned and oiled to prevent breakage, etc etc. Think of it as a movie star or model with makeup and hair done vs without.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Where's the Mud????????


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

maggies mom said:


> where's the mud????????


 

shhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im thinking in the first picture, she might have just spotted a nice muddy section of the yard..... Something has her attention!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

She is Diana the Huntress. No mole, shrew or field mouse is safe within miles of her. She now imagines that she has the power to see and hear them a county over.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Drake gives the impression of being a very powerful dog along with being gorgeous. It's easy to see he is a sporting dog. That's what I like best about him. He DOES seem like he could go from the show ring to a high performance athletically, unlike many goldens (including one of mine who wears a ballgown for a coat, lol). Last weekend at a show, I saw many beautiful goldens, but they didnt seem like_ sporting_ dogs.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Look at that coat! He's gorgeous!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, drake is gorgeous.
Ok, after seeing the "before" and "after" photos of Zoom, I'm thinking I need to send Tito to you for a while....a long while.....
not that he'd ever look like zoom, but you sure could do his coat some favors.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> wow, drake is gorgeous.
> Ok, after seeing the "before" and "after" photos of Zoom, I'm thinking I need to send Tito to you for a while....a long while.....
> not that he'd ever look like zoom, but you sure could do his coat some favors.


If you are going to have a dog that is competitve, coat care and conditioning is a huge part of it. A lot of it is little "rules" such as never combing or brushing a dry coat - always use a mister bottle of water (I add a few drops of conditioner to help add "slip"), and weekly baths. If you have a very long coat, using a leave-in condition or oil on the ends to prevent breakage (or, not let them be dogs and play in the dirt, which is NOT an option for me :no, at _least _rinsing thoroughly with clean water after swimming, if not bathing), and feeding good protein. It is work, but I actually enjoy conditioning coats.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, I'm good with the never combing or brushing part....ooops, you said never combing or brushing a dry coat :doh:



Pointgold said:


> If you are going to have a dog that is competitve, coat care and conditioning is a huge part of it. A lot of it is little "rules" such as never combing or brushing a dry coat - always use a mister bottle of water (I add a few drops of conditioner to help add "slip"), and weekly baths. If you have a very long coat, using a leave-in condition or oil on the ends to prevent breakage (or, not let them be dogs and play in the dirt, which is NOT an option for me :no, at _least _rinsing thoroughly with clean water after swimming, if not bathing), and feeding good protein. It is work, but I actually enjoy conditioning coats.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Drake and Zoom are both gorgeous boys.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Drake and Zoom are both gorgeous boys.


Thank you! (Zoom just _acts _like a boy though - she is Drake's momma.)


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Thank you! (Zoom just _acts _like a boy though - she is Drake's momma.)


Oops sorry, beautiful Girl


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> WOW-he looks absolutely gorgeous, Laura! And you're right-I've never seen a judge dressed like that before  but she obviously knows a good dog when she sees one.


They say that clothes don't make a person but ..... 

You should have seen the judge we showed under yesterday - she had on purple cord jeans, faded turquoise sweatshirt and dirty running shoes (for an indoor obedience trial):doh::doh::doh::doh: In all honesty, I was embarrassed for her!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow.... those pics are so gorgeous... I wish I had time to devote to this sort of thing.. I could become so addicted to the show process. I have friends who show german shorthairs--LOL... I think their job is probably easier as far as grooming goes!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Gwen said:


> They say that clothes don't make a person but .....
> 
> You should have seen the judge we showed under yesterday - she had on purple cord jeans, faded turquoise sweatshirt and dirty running shoes (for an indoor obedience trial):doh::doh::doh::doh: In all honesty, I was embarrassed for her!


This seems to be a new phenomenon - I have NEVER seen it before! I'm sorry, maybe I am old school, but when you present your dog to a judge, I feel that not only must the dog look his absolute best and be cleaner than clean and turned out as beautifully as you possibly can, but in respect for the judge as well as pride in your dog, you should look as clean and tastefully dressed as you can, as well. Somehow, and this may be a stretch but it comes from how I was taught, it seems like a judge who shows no concern for his or her own appearance is conversely showing little respect for the work that you have done before showing to him or her. I lose respect and question their credibility. If they don't care about themselves, do they really care about the dogs they are judging?


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Drake is absolutely Stunning!!! 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tahnee GR*
> _WOW-he looks absolutely gorgeous, Laura! And you're right-I've never seen a judge dressed like that before  but she obviously knows a good dog when she sees one._
> 
> ...


Wow, with both of these people! 
This is how my grandmother dresses when she is going somewhere like the store, otherwise she is dressed up more. & well the Purple Cord Pants and faded turqouise shirt...Well I'm speechless lol


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*Okay, this is directly from the AKC Rules for Judges:


Proper Attire *Gentlemen should wear coats and ties (weather permitting), and ladies should dress accordingly. Ties, scarves, hats, vests, jewelry or anything else that may dangle into the dogs’ line of vision should be secured away from proximity to the dogs. Above all, avoid inappropriate, conspicuous or outlandish dress. Women should not wear skirts that are too short or too cumbersome, and they should avoid noisy, dangling jewelry and hats. 

So, while it doesn't specifically state what ladies should wear, requiring that they "dress accordingly" after stating that gentlemen should wear coats and ties would certainly suggest that jeans, sweatshirts, sloppy clothes are NOT proper attire.:doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Wow! What more can I say!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> *Okay, this is directly from the AKC Rules for Judges:
> 
> 
> Proper Attire *Gentlemen should wear coats and ties (weather permitting), and ladies should dress accordingly. Ties, scarves, hats, vests, jewelry or anything else that may dangle into the dogs’ line of vision should be secured away from proximity to the dogs. Above all, avoid inappropriate, conspicuous or outlandish dress. Women should not wear skirts that are too short or too cumbersome, and they should avoid noisy, dangling jewelry and hats.
> ...


.... are some judges not just "unusual" people????? There was a judge on TV (might have been Westminster) who had lipstick over half of her face! She looked like a clown!!!!!!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Pointgold said:


>


Wow. She's stunning.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Gwen said:


> .... are some judges not just "unusual" people????? There was a judge on TV (might have been Westminster) who had lipstick over half of her face! She looked like a clown!!!!!!


Well, to be fair, some of them are at _least_ a hundred and ten years old. So, "eccentric" comes to mind.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Romeo said:


> Wow. She's stunning.


Thank you. Today she looks like a farm animal.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Your dogs and puppies are seriously pretty! I gasp everytime you post a picture of one of your babies. How old is Drake? What a gorgeous dog he is, and looks like he sure had the best handler in town representing him!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Beautiful, stunning, like velvet - just georgeous! Oh yeah, I can see she looks a tad bit "scruffy" in the non-working working set of pics - NOT!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Drake is stunning as is his mother, thanks for sharing the pictures.

I've never been to a dog show, but that's certainly not how I'd expect a participant to dress, never mind a judge.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> It is work, but I actually enjoy conditioning coats.


and, it shows! (pun intended)


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

He is very very nice. Do you know how tall he stands??

As far as severly under-dressed judges I have seen a lot of lately. Like this -


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I've,only,shown,in France and there,no-one dresses up!.
It's casual and you can show in Jeans!.
Obviously,being clean is a must!.
I think that,both,England and the USA dress up but I think that the other European countries are way more relax!.
Beautiful dog!.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Hubba hubba


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations! Maybe she lost her luggage and had to buy something to wear at the show!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

What great looking dogs!


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow Drake and Zoom are both amazing!!  Did I once see somewhere that Zoom is a Mulder daughter??


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kand3 said:


> Wow Drake and Zoom are both amazing!!  Did I once see somewhere that Zoom is a Mulder daughter??


Thank you. She _is_ a Mulder daughter.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Thank you. She _is_ a Mulder daughter.


Yay! That makes her Bailey's half sister!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Both Drake and Zoom are beautiful!


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Your dogs are GORGEOUS!!!!! It's obvious the time that you spend getting them ready for shows!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

zippybossrock said:


> Your dogs are GORGEOUS!!!!! It's obvious the time that you spend getting them ready for shows!!


 
:scratchch Maybe I like doing the coat thing because I didn't have daughters whose hair I could braid...

Seriously, I enjoy doing it, and the dogs enjoy having it done. I think that I can safely say this is true of all exhibitors and their dogs.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful, just beautiful.....you can feel their power and movement just by the coat swish...

Funny, last night as I brushed the girls (and they are in dire need of the thinning scissors and their 'spring clean-up') I pulled all their ear and upper neck feathers up and out and teased them up a bit : and thought "Laura would be appalled and saying "LET. ME. AT. THEM."

Should'a grabbed the camera for ya!


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Very very handsome


----------

